# Campy record vs. Sram Red?



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

i have an opportunity to get a SRAM Force Red group for cost. i've had campy for the last 8 years or so. i do not like Shimano (ergonomics and other factors, not quality). has anyone gone from Campy to Red? if you have, can you tell me your opinion?

regards,


----------



## peterjones (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm sort of in the same boat here. I am just beginning my build of a new '07 R3. For the price of the Red (which I can't get at cost) nearly everything else is in the ballpark. My LBS is trying to talk me into Record, but I am intrigued by Red. It is proving to be a very difficult decision. It's new enough that there's not a lot of valid opinions available.


----------



## euro trash (Sep 16, 2005)

I was in the same boat, but decided on Red. always had great luck with Srams mtn stuff, so I don't think the road group should be any different. 

I actually prefer the Red hoods more than Record and DA.


----------



## the Inbred (Feb 28, 2004)

If you don't like the Shimano ergonomics, I don't think you'll really dig the SRAM ergonomics. I went from Campy to Force after not really digging Campy hoods as much as I thought I would. The "shorter" reach of the hoods, the width of the hoods, and the lever shape...I like it. I'd say it's more on the Shimano side than Campy.


----------



## dahowe (Aug 12, 2007)

veloci1 said:


> i have an opportunity to get a SRAM Force Red group for cost. i've had campy for the last 8 years or so. i do not like Shimano (ergonomics and other factors, not quality). has anyone gone from Campy to Red? if you have, can you tell me your opinion?
> 
> regards,



Just curious, what is the 'cost' of Red anyway?


----------



## euro trash (Sep 16, 2005)

the Inbred said:


> If you don't like the Shimano ergonomics, I don't think you'll really dig the SRAM ergonomics.


I should have worded my post a little better... unfortunately I haven't had the pleasure of touching Red hoods, but I have fiddled with Force before. the only bike that I could find local with Sram was a circus sized Specialized and it was just too small for me to ride, so all I could do is pretend. IMO the hoods feel close to shimano, which I do prefer over Campy, but I like the cleaner look of Sram so much better. 



dahowe said:


> Just curious, what is the 'cost' of Red anyway?


I believe around $1150~1200, but have no proof to back that up.


----------

